# Please criticize/give advIce to my work.



## J Bergstrom (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi guys!
I am a 31 year old dramatic baryton from Sweden - newly examinated from the university collage of opera in Stockholm/Sweden.
I made a compilation of some of the arias I do, would greatly appreciate your feedback (what I should work on e.t.c.) I´m going to search outside Sweden for opera-roles, maybe you can give me some advice?






Thanks in advance,

Best regards,
Jonas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Congratulation with your study. your attitude is right, posting this on a public forum means you are up for it, my advice, take some private lessons from a good voice teacher too soften the sharp edges from your voice. Otherwise keep us posted.


----------

